# A few piccies of the boys on the bridle way



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thought i would share some pictures of the boys out walking yesterday evening and this evening enjoying the freedom of the bridleway. Blade loves to chase Logan who loves to chase his ball, funny ..... throw Logan's ball and wear them both out! Matrix loves the sniffs and smells of all the wildlife! So a great time is had by all over here! 

Blade looks longingly out into the fields at the pheasants, he has learnt now that they always win the chase so he has given up trying and just watches!!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Gorgeous furry kids you have there!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Aw they are gorgeous.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you both. XXX


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Gorgeous doggys!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Blade has grown into handsome lad i still remember little puppy all your boys are gorgeous tho


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I love them all but Logan is STUNNING


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. X X


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

They are beautiful. I sadly had to rehome my GSD in October last year because I need surgery on my spine and couldn't walk him. Miss him like mad and still get teary when I see one. Best dogs in the world for me.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive been desperate for Blade piccies for ages, and these dont dissapoint, they are all gorgeous of course but I could easily steal Blade


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Great pictures, all beautiful!


----------

